# A Very Lazy Man....



## James O (15 Dec 2015)

All my tanks are pretty much lo tech planted holding tanks at the moment.  Places to squirrel away plants and a few fish until my grand design comes to fruition.  They are probably all about 1/3 plants, extremely dense planting (obviously not 1/3!solid mass but you know what I mean). 

Everything grows ok but I was wondering.  As my water changes really aren't weekly, could I dose 50% EI?  I shouldn't get the buildup that necessitates the weekly 50% water change and it's still better than the nothing I'm dosing now 

So am I a very lazy man or would this work?


----------



## Martin in Holland (16 Dec 2015)

You could switch to PPS-pro and do that WC every other week or so.


----------



## tim (16 Dec 2015)

1/3rd of the recomended ei dose has worked well for my low techs, 25% water change weekly, but when I'm busy they do tend to go a week or 3 without a water change with no algae blooms etc etc.


----------



## roadmaster (16 Dec 2015)

I add daily dose for EI high energy tank's once a week in my low tech NON CO2 tank's.
I change water once a week at 50% but could easily go three week's with no worries bout nothing.


----------



## James O (16 Dec 2015)

Thanks guys  Lazy EI here I come!  

I was thinking of applying the 'lazy man' effort to co2 as well.  More than nothing but less than maximum should still have better results that nowt.

Yay!  Go team lazy


----------



## Martin in Holland (16 Dec 2015)

Lazy on the CO2 means you have to go lazy on the lights too....everything lazy except for turnover...


----------



## James O (16 Dec 2015)

Martin in China said:


> Lazy on the CO2 means you have to go lazy on the lights too....everything lazy except for turnover...



Planning on using a single Kessil 160 with programmer over a 60cm tank.  I can be lazy on the light at the touch of a button


----------



## jagillham (17 Dec 2015)

Or... set the tank up to water change for you. Just open a couple of valves on mine and come back later.

At some point I'll get it all on a timer!


----------



## EnderUK (17 Dec 2015)

I've made a very weak solution of KNO3+MgSO4+KH2PO4 that raises my 30l low tech tank TDS by 5ppm. I dose that and double dose the 60l when I remember once or twice during the week. When I reach around a TDS of 180 I do a big water change bring the TDS back down to about 90-110. The only reason I do the water change at 180 is because of the bee shrimp, otherwise I would let it get much higher  These two tanks look much better than my high tech tank


----------



## James O (9 Jan 2016)

Well I dosed the tank with just one of the recomended daily doses, macro and micro the next day.

The result of this laziness?  

My floaters have picked up no end and a crypt that was looking sorry for itself has stated sending out roots and new leaves 

All hail the way of the lazy man


----------



## flygja (11 Jan 2016)

How much lighting over those tanks if I may ask.


----------



## James O (11 Jan 2016)

TMC Growbeam 500 for 6 hrs (4-10pm) about 6 inches above the water.  Any longer and I get start getting bba.

I know the EI isnt at the full dosage, but I guess co2 will be my limiting factor now?


----------

